# Testors 1/24 Corvette Grand Sport issue



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

*Testors 1/43 Corvette Grand Sport issue*

I have two of the Vette coupes in white, very fun to detail out, so I saw this one earlier this summer and bought it to do the same. The issue is it's a prepainted metal kit, that rear window surround/rollbar is black plastic and so are the brake air intakes right behind it...Why did they do that?? I could never match that body color to make those parts look right.

So, what to do? I was thinking a gloss or flat white for them, the side pipes will be flat white, whatdoya think?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/152828363624

Oops, it's a 1/43


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Mrs Fox just bought one of their Porsche kits (that I need to assemble) for her brother.

For the Grand Sport the Simeone has the most orginally detailed roadster in their collection.

https://www.simeonemuseum.org/the-collection/watkins-glen/1963-chevrolet-corvette-grand-sport

The black color is correct for the blue livered one, but it has been redone a few times and the historical accuracy is no longer known.

https://www.supercars.net/blog/1962→1964-chevrolet-corvette-grand-sport/


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Mrs Fox just bought one of their Porsche kits (that I need to assemble) for her brother.
> 
> For the Grand Sport the Simeone has the most orginally detailed roadster in their collection.
> 
> ...


MFR, thanks for those great links! Those 1st gen Grand Sports were all that and a nickel bag of chips :grin2:

That's why Ihad to get the roadster to go with the coupes. I remember them well at the track, passing my Uncles little Porsche 356A on the straights only to get passed in the S's.


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Looking at the last one again, I guess I'll do the side pipes black, I found this pic of one built keeping the rollbar and intakes black, I don't like it :frown2:. So, I'm still leaning towards making those white and maybe some white stripes keeping American racing colors. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Testors-19...731535?hash=item3fa9718fcf:g:sGkAAOSwDxZbgSLw , and I might get this "Hot Mess" built one for parts, one of my coupes is missing a couple wheel spinners and a wiper. These kits are getting pricey since I got mine! Pic to replace the ebay link, since I bought it!!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Keep us updated on your progress. Have you posted images of your current cars/collection of GS "Vettes?


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Keep us updated on your progress. Have you posted images of your current cars/collection of GS "Vettes?


Not of the detailed coupes, but I will soon, I'm very proud with how they turned out. I expect the roadster will as nice.

I just logged into imgur, and it seems they changed how you grab a pic to post on a site. I can't figure it out, is there a thread here with advice on the change? Damn brain surgery :freak:

I have several of the MB GS's and I think HW made some as well, if so, I have all the colors. I might have to do a color wheel shot!!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Sounds good. I dont know how up to date the thread in the help section is, but maybe it will lead you to the new protocols.

https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/361-...63393-photo-hosting-imgur-how-tos-issues.html


----------

